# Werbewahrheit in der Videospielbranche



## Track11 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte gerne gewusst was ihr dazu zu sagen habt.
Es gibt in Deutschland einen § der sich um die Werbewahrheit dreht. Hier wird angegeben, dass innerhalb der Werbung (Wenn auch auf den Handel ausgelegt) sich mindestens ein "echter" Aspekt befinden muss. 

Aufgrund jüngster Diskussionen über diverse graphicdowngrades, denke ich, dass der Konsument an der Nase herum geführt wird. 

In aller erster Linie sind es für mich die Cgi Trailer, welche bei mir die Galle hoch kommen lassen. Bombastische Grafik, Polygone in Hülle und Fülle, eine riesige Soundkulisse und tausende von genialen Erneuerungen die einem das Wasser in die Mundwinkel treiben. 
Der Publisher versucht alles um möglichst großes Aufsehene zu erregen. Aber hat das noch etwas mit dem Endprodukt zu tun?

Ich ziehe gerne den Vergleich zwischen zwei Branchen. 

Nehmen wir mal den Fall von Ferrero. Sie warben jahrzehnte lang mit dem Zusatz "_das Beste aus einem halben Liter Milch" _, bis sie das richterliche Verbot bekamen damit zu werben (Man findet nichtmal mehr google einträge darüber)

Dass es sich hier um Lebensmittel handelt ist mir bewusst, dennoch geht es um Werbung und nicht um das Produkt per se. 

Gegenüberstellung: Bei Nutella kaufen wir nicht nur den Brotaufstrich sondern Geschmack, Konsistenz, Vorfreude,Nahrung und eine gewisse Bestätigung des Lebensstandards durch ein Markenprodukt

Bei einem Spiel kaufen wir Entertainment, Erfahrung, Gefühl, virtuelle Technik, Fortschritt, Story usw..

Wir bekommen in CGI Trailern eine Tendenz der Story mit, welche im Optimalfall auch mit dem Endprodukt konform ist. 
Vom technischen Standpunkt her kann man eigentlich keinerlei Schlüsse zum Spiel ziehen. Aus diesem Grund ist auch die Atmosphäre und der technische Fortschritt nicht so wie im Trailer gezeigt. 

Wir haben also ausschließlich einen Punkt, welcher einem den Hinweis auf das Endprodukt gibt und das ist die Richtung der Story.

Für mich ist das ein klassischer Fall vom "Kauf der Katze im Sack". Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es sich hierbei auch um bewusste Täuschung des Konsumenten handeln würde. 


Es gibt aber dennoch auch Beispiele für CGI Trailer, welche nicht so dermaßen übertrieben sind, als dass sie weit vom eigentlichen Spiel entfernt seien. Der The Division Trailer ist schon sehr nahe am Gameplay (Zumindest vor dem absehbaren Downgrade) 

Ende vom Lied: Könnte man unter diesem Aspekt die Spielemacher nicht dazu auffordern zu jedem Spiel eine kostenlose Demo heraus zu bringen? Oder sind es die Demos gewesen, die für niedrigere Verkaufszahlen sorgten, da man direkt heraus fand ob das Spiel den Euro wert ist oder nicht?


Würde gerne wissen, was ihr davon haltet


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, das gehört eher in die Rumpelkammer  



Ich denke nicht, dass man die Spielemacher dazu zwingen kann,  "echtere" Trailer zu produzieren.   Schließlich gibt es AUCH Gameplay-Trailer,  welche dann entsprechend markiert sind.  
Und wenn nicht ...    naja,  bei Filmtrailern weiß man auch nie,  welche der  gezeigten Szenen wirklich im Film sind, und welche nur für den Trailer gestellt wurden.


----------

